# arent lotion bars great?



## honor435 (Jun 1, 2009)

I saw a man selling them at a craft sale,  ( he was selling for 8$, with a tin)went home made some, they are so awesome, very good for extra dry areas, very little fragrance needed, come out of the molds easy, what more could ya ask?
I use 3 oz of each: beeswax, cocoa butter, almond oil, few drops of vit e, melt , stir, add fo, pour in molds!


----------



## justjen (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds awsome!


----------



## heartsong (Jun 1, 2009)

*x*

i love them too, especially for my dry elbows and cracked cuticles.

my favorite is beeswax, shea (a little less oily than cocobutter for me), and olive oil.  i infused the oil over night with calendula. then added a dab of chamomile, lavender and carrot seed e/o's.

by reducing the beeswax a bit it makes a great diaper rash salve.

i've got to make some more of that!  i've been digging in the backyard and my hands are a mess!


----------



## LJA (Jun 1, 2009)

I haven't made them yet, but it's on the short list do do here soon.  Are they greasy?  I really don't want greasy stuff.  I don't see anything in most recipes to cut the slime.   Just me?


----------



## heartsong (Jun 1, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> I haven't made them yet, but it's on the short list do do here soon.  Are they greasy?  I really don't want greasy stuff.  I don't see anything in most recipes to cut the slime.   Just me?



for a more "velvet" finish you can add CORNSTARCH, DRY-FLO or VELVET GLIDE

www.suppliesbystar.com
www.fromnaturewithlove.com


----------



## honor435 (Jun 1, 2009)

i love major moisture, but use shea instead of cocoa, remember its lotion , its for dry skin. I just used it on my arms, was greasy, but now soaked in.


----------



## LJA (Jun 1, 2009)

I like moisture too but the kind that soaks in and doesn't feel like you can fry an egg on me.  :wink:  It's a delicate balance for people like me with oily skin, anyway.  I like the sound of that Velvet Glide.  I looked it up.  I might have to give that a whirl.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 1, 2009)

You can market them as airport friendly since you can not take liquids on planes anymore :wink: .


----------



## LJA (Jun 1, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> You can market them as airport friendly since you can not take liquids on planes anymore :wink: .



Oooh!  Cool idea! Also - has anyone used lanolin in lotion bars? I'm wondering if the stink lingers in the final product.  Lanolin is pretty great for keeping moisture in the skin.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 1, 2009)

*x*

found it!   

this is a nice non greasy lotion bar-you could still add a little dryflow or cornstarch if you wanted.  make 1/2 of a recipe and fool around with the liquid oil amount until you've got the hardness you want-adding more oil makes a great balm/salve.

i like to put this in a push-up deoderant type dispenser.

4 oz shea butter
4 oz beeswax
5 oz jojoba
1/2 tsp dryflo/velvet glide/cornstarch

i wonder how rice bran oil would work a part of the oil mixture?


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 1, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> I saw a man selling them at a craft sale,  ( he was selling for 8$, with a tin)went home made some, they are so awesome, very good for extra dry areas, very little fragrance needed, come out of the molds easy, what more could ya ask?
> I use 3 oz of each: beeswax, cocoa butter, almond oil, few drops of vit e, melt , stir, add fo, pour in molds!



Yes Yes and TRIPLE yes, I made my first lotion bar yeasterday and now I think I found my new love lol I can't stop using it hehe.


----------



## justjen (Jun 2, 2009)

Sounds easy enough!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

I love lotion bars , not greasy at all .$8.00 is about the average price from what I have seen.
Mine cost 26 cents each to make , so the profit margin is way healthy on these fellas.
kitn


----------



## honor435 (Jun 2, 2009)

they were small, i sell mine for 4$,  I didnt figure out how much they cost tomake, i shall do that.


----------



## topcat (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> found it!
> 
> this is a nice non greasy lotion bar-you could still add a little dryflow or cornstarch if you wanted.  make 1/2 of a recipe and fool around with the liquid oil amount until you've got the hardness you want-adding more oil makes a great balm/salve.
> 
> ...



Hi Monet!  I just made some lotion bars and added natrasorb (like dry flo) and ended up with lumps all the way throughout! :shock:   I whisked like mad and ended up SBing for ages to blend it in.  I still ended up with tiny sand-like specks which I had to fish out.  Is there a secret to when/how to add the natrasorb?  Anyway, I used RBO as 2/3 of my liquid oils with jojoba the balance.  I'll let you know how they go :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## rszuba (Jun 3, 2009)

ya, lotion bars are great. my fam and friends can't get enough, 

and the airport thing is a comment that a customer had made at a craft show.

i add some cornstarch to mine(make sure you list, if selling , some people are allergic to corn).  

i tell peopl to give a few minutes to let it soak in, and they usually end up coming back around to my booth to purchase.


----------



## Asil02 (Jun 3, 2009)

I love my lotion bars too. My daughter especially loves them. She keeps stealing mine! :LOL: My recipe is very similar to heartsong's but I don't use the dryflo or cornstarch since it seems to absorb into the skin fairly quickly. Here is my recipe. 
1 oz sweet almond oil
1 oz beeswax
½ oz shea butter
½ oz cocoa butter
1 tsp of FO or EO (optional)
Melt down, cool for a few then add what ever fragrance you desire)
I make some without the shea too because I hear that some people are sensitive to it. 
I have also been trying different molds and containers. Here are some pics of the bars I've made. 
This one is unscented and in a 2 oz tin. 





These are sample sized, lavender scented bars I made. I know it is kind of confusing with some of them looking like citrus...I wasn't thinking!  :roll: 




This one is also lavender scented. I used a paper mache' round box for the container. And the mold is from a MP soap mold I got at Michael's.




So, yes, I think lotion bars are pretty fantastic! 
Good luck with yours!


----------



## LJA (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm so torn on whether to make mine in a tin or a twist up/push up tube.  I tend to make things in jars when a choice presents itself (ie - I package my body mousse in jar as opposed to squeeze or pump bottles...I tend to buy that way as well.  Lip balms are in pots as opposed to tubes etc.)  I dunno why.  It feels more high end to me or something.  So my eye is drawn to the tins idea. I've noticed though that some people don't like sticking their hands into things.  It squicks DH out to no end.  (250 pound, 6ft2 bigass man can't stick his finger in a lip balm pot, go figure)

So I'm wondering - since you have to take the ones in the tins out to swirl around with your hand, do people tend to like the tubes that you don't have to get the product on your hands or what has been everyone's experiences?  Does this even make sense.  I'm totally rambling....lol


----------



## topcat (Jun 3, 2009)

You're not rambling....why not start a new topic and add a poll?  I would be interested in following that one for sure!

Tanya


----------



## honor435 (Jun 3, 2009)

i love lotion bars, any suggestions on how to clean up the mess? soap and water doesnt work so well, my molds have an intricate pattern and its hard to get molds clean.


----------



## LJA (Jun 3, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> i love lotion bars, any suggestions on how to clean up the mess? soap and water doesnt work so well, my molds have an intricate pattern and its hard to get molds clean.



I don't know if this will help for your molds. EOs might eat it depending on what you have but this might help with pots etc.

http://www.thesage.com/recipes/recipes. ... play&id=93


----------



## KSL (Jun 4, 2009)

I just bought some deo tubes and am going to make some!


----------



## heartsong (Jun 6, 2009)

*x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> LJA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :roll:  i re-edited this recipe-for some reason i wrote natrasorb instead of dry-flo.  i apologise for any confusion.  if you don't have access to this cornstarch will also work.


----------

